# Ontario Building Code min R-value for Vented Cathedral Ceiling



## jmetrail (Aug 31, 2017)

I want to condition my attic and knee wall in my 1-1/2 story home, to create more space for storage and new HVAC.

I'm having a hard time figuring out the requisite minimum r-value for the rafter cavities.

It looks like the Ontario code was updated post-Dec 31/16. 

http://insulation.owenscorning.ca/provincial-codes/pdf/SB12_Jan_01_17.pdf

It requires an r-value of 31 for "Ceiling Without Attic Space," and an r-value of 60 for "Ceiling with Attic Space."

My plan for 8" rafters is to do:


2" site-built baffles from vented soffits to ridge vent.
5 1/2" of mineral wool insulation (r-value of 22)
2" of rigid polyiso foam (r-value 10), which will also act as vapour barrier.

Will then add strapping and sheetrock on top of the rigid foam. This should give me a nominal r-value of 32. 

But - because this will be vented - does it count as "ceiling with attic space" (with the attic space being the 2" baffle), or can I get away with the r-31 minimum?

Before you ask, I know that closed-cell foam will give me more options, but I'm trying to be cost-conscious. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

It sure sounds like ceiling with out attic space. 
The venting alone would not be called an attic.


----------

